# Piedmont today



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, what a beautiful day to be on the water!!
Me n mama fished her hard, not even a dink today...but we didn't care...out of the house, cool breezes mixed with sunshine.

The lot was jam-packed with trucks n trailers.
Launched at the Marina and maybe should a launched at Reynolds...ya just never know where they'll be.

We didn't get on the water till noon and fished till 5 when we wore out and honestly, didn't expect to do good.
Mama had Dr. appointment at 9am so that killed the morning bite. Lots of boats leaving as we ventured out of Marina bay.

We fished jig n minner and vibes.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

What was the water temp?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Why do so many people ask for water temp ?
I didn't look to be honest and seldom do...unless crappie fishing. 

Found this.


----------



## asp235 (11 mo ago)

Nice report…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

It gives people a good idea of where to start or what presentation to use. It's all part of a puzzle we're all trying to put together.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> What was the water temp?


 Water temperature was 46 - 47 yesterday


----------

